# Ammo can stove



## somohick (Aug 22, 2014)

This is my wood stove i built from a 50 cal ammo can. I built it to heat a 6x8 elevated hunting blind/ Bug out shelter. 
Parts include

1- 50 cal ammo can $15.00
3- steel door hinges $7.00 (2 for door and 1 for the latch)
1- 4ft piece of 2 inch auto exhaust pipe $6.00
1- female exhaust coupling $3.00
1- Can of high heat engine enamel $6.00
Other ramdom things i had laying around that i could use
I chose the ammo can for a base because it would fit well in my blind and give a flat surface to cook on as well.


----------



## Rob Roy (Nov 6, 2013)

Awesome! Did you remove the rubber gasket from the ammo can?


----------



## somohick (Aug 22, 2014)

Yes i removed the rubber and replaced it with a regular wood stove gasket. and i also added a gasket to the front door.


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

Love it. Thanks for the idea.


----------



## keith9365 (Apr 23, 2014)

I gotta admit, that pretty slick!


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Great idea. I just happen to have some 3/16 plate steel laying around.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

Sorry, couldn't resist!
View attachment 8426


----------



## MrsInor (Apr 15, 2013)

Sexist^^^^^^^


----------



## Diver (Nov 22, 2014)

somohick said:


> This is my wood stove i built from a 50 cal ammo can. I built it to heat a 6x8 elevated hunting blind/ Bug out shelter.
> Parts include
> 
> 1- 50 cal ammo can $15.00
> ...


What did you use for the vent and for the legs?


----------



## tinkerhell (Oct 8, 2014)

cool, how is the airflow on your stove? 

I have a paint can stove running a 4" chimney and the up draft is so strong, it has no heat until I close the door and set the air vents on the door.


----------



## Infidel (Dec 22, 2012)

That's pretty slick, wish I had a good hunting blind I could use one for (they frown on building blinds on state land for some reason). Might have to try building the stove anyway, looks like a fun project.

-Infidel


----------



## tinkerhell (Oct 8, 2014)

Good job!

Your ammo stove is definitely better than a paintcan stove. I'm always worried about the bottom melting on me.


----------



## redhawk (May 7, 2014)

Awesome! Thanks for the post...any chance you could go into a little more detail as to how you made it?...I'm not clear on a few things.


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

I wanted to make one of these, Inor was gonna send me an ammo can, but I somehow lost contact with him.


----------



## exmilitary (Jun 17, 2013)

Got to make one up. This is a good item to have up here in Canada just in case we have another ice storm.


----------



## Moonshinedave (Mar 28, 2013)

Pretty cool stove, looks like not only would it heat a small room, but fry some bacon and eggs, or brew a pot of coffee.


----------



## Piratesailor (Nov 9, 2012)

Found my next project. 

How did you attach the vent?


----------



## haydukeprepper (Apr 28, 2013)

Awesome!


----------



## somohick (Aug 22, 2014)

Update.....
After a few test fires I decided to put a 3 inch pipe on the stove. I burns much better now and 3 inch gas furnace pipe is MUCH cheaper than the exhaust pipe. I will do my best to keep every one updated on my progress with this stove.


----------



## somohick (Aug 22, 2014)

Diver said:


> What did you use for the vent and for the legs?


The vent was taken off a old charcoal grill i had laying around. I used the screw and nut that held it on the grill to put it on the door. I had some ALL thread laying around i bent to make the legs and plan to weld some large fender washers to the bottom for more stability.


----------



## somohick (Aug 22, 2014)

redhawk said:


> Awesome! Thanks for the post...any chance you could go into a little more detail as to how you made it?...I'm not clear on a few things.


What would you like to know?


----------



## Diver (Nov 22, 2014)

somohick said:


> The vent was taken off a old charcoal grill i had laying around. I used the screw and nut that held it on the grill to put it on the door. I had some ALL thread laying around i bent to make the legs and plan to weld some large fender washers to the bottom for more stability.


Thanks. I thought the vent looked familiar and now I know why. This looks to me like a cheaper alternative to an arctic stove.


----------



## Grizzly (Dec 13, 2014)

Great Job!! I have wanted to make one myself and now after reading this thread I will..thanks


----------



## shooter (Dec 25, 2012)

thanks for the great idea. How long does it take to make coffee on it? After all thats what matters when hunting...


----------



## Dmcmullen (Jan 8, 2015)

I am going to have to try this great idea


----------

